# MIAMI HERF! Friday, November 11th



## TheFather (Jan 4, 2004)

ANOTHER MIAMI HERF! Friday, November 11th. Mark it down on your calendars. Don't miss our final HERF of the year, there will be lots of FREE cigar samples and lots of FREE raffles.

Click here for pics from past Gatsby's herfs: http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/solomr2/

THERE IS NO COST to attend. All you pay for are your own drinks or food if you have any. Friends, family and significant others are welcome, feel free to invite anyone you want.

You can bring your own cigars if you like, some people bring cigars to trade or give away, but this is not required. You will likely get plenty of free cigars from our sponsors to try at the herf.

Our sponsors for this event include;

CUBAN CRAFTERS - http://www.cubancrafters.com 
TORANO - http://www.torano.com 
JOYAS DE PANAMA - http://www.getmypanamacigars.com/ 
UNITED TOBACCO - http://www.unitedtobaccoinc.com 
DREW ESTATES - http://www.drewestate.com/ 
GULF COAST ROASTERS - http://www.gulfcoastroasters.com/ 
HAVANA DREAMS CIGAR FACTORY - http://www.havanadreamscigar.com (all the way from Ybor City)

Thank you

The event will be held at Gatsby's Kendall, located at; 
8575 SW 124th Ave, 
Miami, FL 33183 
(305) 412-2220 
http://www.gatsbysfl.com/gatsbyskendall.html.

They are about 1/4 mile west of the Florida Turnpike, exit SW 88th St (N. Kendall Drive), go right and enter the big shopping plaza on the right where Barnes and Noble and Nova South Eastern Univeristy is. Gatsby's is next to LA Fitness.

Sponsors... please contact me for details.

I hope to see you all there.


----------

